# Are pitbull crosses banned in the uk?



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

As title states? Speaking to someone who says they have a staffy x pitbull and I assumed they were banned? She also said its not an American pitbull it's a Victorian pitbull cross?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I'm not sure but i do know if anyone comes on here and uses the word pitbull with reference to their dog... they're told to keep shtum!

i'm sure someone better then me will come along and tell you the score...


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

they are banned here under the dangerous dog act.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

LOL... see i was right...


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

That is what I thought, thanks, also any decent links to show this person?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

just google it id imagine...
or government site?


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

yep any pitbull terrier types are banned. The word type is very important, it means any dog that looks enough like what the goverment says a pitbull looks like is classes as a pitbull type. Dogs that have been seised as type can be put on the Index of Exempted Dogs if the owner can prove they are not dangerous and follow its rules.

Dangerous dogs act
Dangerous Dogs Act 1991

guidence for enforces of the DDA, includes how to id a putbull terrier type.
http://www.defra.gov.uk/publications/files/dogs-guide-enforcers.pdf


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

It is a type of dog. 

Calling a dog a pitbull is a little like calling a dog a Jack Russell. It is not, and never was, so much a single breed as a description of a number of breeds/cross breeds/types. 

All under that description are illegal.There are breeds recognised within the US by either the AKC or the UKC which are illegal in the UK


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Could have got muddled up and it's a Victorian Bulldog cross.


----------



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

not always, i know people with pitbulls (so they think) but they are registerd under the dangerous dog act as pitbulls, microchipped and nueterd..some even have to get ID tattoos....but they are allowed to keep them under those conditions. pitbulls dont exist in the uk...there cross bred mutts designed to look like pits, google staff x dogue de bordeux... looks identical to a red nose pit. and any pit in uk is called a red nose.... i bet your mates is a red nosed pit.....why? cus there easy to clone... again there not pits. some are staff x labs, some now are selling chocolate pits...in reality staff x choc lab. some idiots even crossing a staff x dogue with a staff x bull terrier... it looks like some diseased dog all out of proportion...not even close to a pit.. yet he sells them as pits. its funny no one has blue pits in the uk... which is the most common in usa not the red noses. iv yet to see a real pit in uk and i know ALOT of people who are convinced they own pits. compare them close enough to usa pits....and there nothing alike.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Some people do have real American Pit bulls registered and some people have had their dogs pulled as pit 'types' so they have licensed 'dangerous dogs' :roll:

However, I would assume the OP isn't talking about those options as they're questioning the law, and if the owner had had it tattoed and insured and whatever else to be able to keep it they obviously would have known the law regarding their dog.

Basically it's illegal if it fits into 'their' measurments.


----------

